# organic nutes



## quadracer (Feb 19, 2009)

Im looking to go all organic. right now im using generalhydroponic floro series but would like to go organic. Im using foxfarm happy frog organic potting soil. what Is a some goods nutes to feed my plant


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2009)

Fox farms makes a great organic line  Bottle of grow big and big bloom outa do ya. they sell a trio pack with tiger bloom but thats only partial organic.


----------



## quadracer (Feb 20, 2009)

is this foxfarm a three step nut?? what is it called and is it good for growing pot?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2009)

You can get a trio pack. Grow Big for veg Big Bloom for flower and tiger bloom for last part of flower. They have a chart online...but i found its really not aimed at MJ. You only mix one at a time  not a 3-part. Grow herb fine for me.


----------



## quadracer (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the info my friend


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the far I can go organic was bat guanos mixed with fish eyes..  it's good too..


----------



## scatking (Feb 20, 2009)

A good friend of mine has gone organic and is struggling with the odor from the nute solution.   It seems like he needs to clean to reservoir thoroughly every couple of weeks as the stuff decomposes.  maybe a cooler would help...


----------



## quadracer (Feb 21, 2009)

im sure that could create a  problem


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine has gone organic and is struggling with the odor from the nute solution.   It seems like he needs to clean to reservoir thoroughly every couple of weeks as the stuff decomposes.  maybe a cooler would help...



If you get into organic teas yes. but the store bought organics aren't bad at all no worse then chem ferts. but brewin organic teas can get smelly. but think about it mixing guano castings manure in a bag and bubbling it for set amount of times (24-48hrs depending on brew) of course gonna get smelly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> You can get a trio pack. Grow Big for veg Big Bloom for flower and tiger bloom for last part of flower. They have a chart online...but i found its really not aimed at MJ. You only mix one at a time  not a 3-part. Grow herb fine for me.


 


:ciao:  *Mutt*..I use all 6..and i think they work just great..


heres the Fox Farm soil chart..hope this helps..

hXXp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

change XX to tt:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:rofl:  yeah..I often gag  a lot when they are brewing good..but i think the smelly the better


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> You can get a trio pack. Grow Big for veg Big Bloom for flower and tiger bloom for last part of flower. They have a chart online...but i found its really not aimed at MJ. You only mix one at a time  not a 3-part. Grow herb fine for me.


"Grow Big" 4 veg.. (6-4-4)...but
Big Bloom is the _"addative"_ or supplement..([FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*(0.01-0.3-0.7)
"Tiger Bloom" *[/FONT]is your "_flowering"_ nutrient at (2-8-4) ...[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2009)

hehehehe hick LOL you got sound reason to use it. i got sound reason not to LOL but truth be told tiger bloom does do some nice things  I got things finally chimed in...no chems here...if it ain't broke don't fix it LOL.  but yeah hick is right..if using just the fert i'd use the hell outa it.


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 24, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> Im looking to go all organic. right now im using generalhydroponic floro series but would like to go organic. Im using foxfarm happy frog organic potting soil. what Is a some goods nutes to feed my plant


 
I am using Earth Juice grow, bloom, and micronutes and everything is doing pretty well so far. They are almost 4 weeks and look pretty good except one plant is kinda messed up, but I think it is because it got burned by the light.


----------



## Codybear (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought the abbreviated (.01,.02) etc on the big bloom was due to the nature of the fertilizer and not that it was an additive.  I use the fox farm trio now and have used big bloom exclusively in the past.  I also was under the impression that tigerbloom was the additive.  I'm so confused.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 6, 2009)

i bought some ff  big bloom and tiger bloom on sat. the guy in the store told me the same as hick says, big bloom is the additive, tiger blooms for flowering


----------



## painterdude (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everybody......just want to mention 'black strap molasses' mixed with some bat guano 0-8-0  in a tea, SEEMED to increase the size of my buds, but I had nothing to compare it with because I only had one female last year and she flowered in front of a window facing south.....a Bubblegum from bcseed....got a smidge more than two ounces from her.....they were goopy-sticky though.....want to try Fox Farm soil this year.......my salesman claims he went to school with those guys and he gets it at the cheapest price, $14.95 a bag......


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 15, 2009)

I had to reply, topic title and all. 

Quad, these are all good replies, if you feel like going more 'hands on' with your organics, check out my journal...it's an oldie but goodie. :ignore:

I don't want to start a debate, but I'd like to comment on the big bloom.  In my opinion, it is not a flower fert, it is actually more of a catalyst.  You cannot grow hydro in it alone, and the reason why is it is not really a plant food.  Might lose some of you here, but it is food for your soillife, (or benefical fungi, nematodes, and bacteria).  It pumps them up and they release the ferts they are holding and get cracking on breaking down more....from your soil, which is the food.  Google mycorrhizael fungi or 'soil food web' to learn more.

This is actually the same exact reason molasses is so misunderstood.

Weird, in a way, when I was using it, it kinda was my flower fert...everything else was added in the form of dry ferts before hand. 

Checkout TBG's old journal on MG soil and big bloom...the way he used it caused the time release nutes in his soil to be used in time, at the right time (flower)....instead of after the plant is harvested.  MJ's lifespan is much shorter than most houseplants.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 16, 2009)

Try AN super tea veg and bloom,and also try blue mountain organics line it add myc fungi and some other goodies and are real easy on the pocket book they are awesome ime..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 3, 2009)

i use botanicare , humboldt , foxfarm, and roots organic products they all work its what you choose to use


----------



## bustabus (May 6, 2009)

Hey out there  i have a few questions . I grow all organic so far. I m using  F.F. Grow big for veg. what i would like  to know is how everyone feeds.  I have read the chart . It  says to use one teaspoon per gallon of water . I made a gallon batch. Is it ok to use it every watering or should i only use it once a week or more? Also can i reuse the same gallon batch until its gone . Or do i have to remake the it every feeding . Please help.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 6, 2009)

bustabus said:
			
		

> Hey out there i have a few questions . I grow all organic so far. I m using F.F. Grow big for veg. what i would like to know is how everyone feeds. I have read the chart . It says to use one teaspoon per gallon of water . I made a gallon batch. Is it ok to use it every watering or should i only use it once a week or more? Also can i reuse the same gallon batch until its gone . Or do i have to remake the it every feeding . Please help.


 
i only feed with nutes never plain water so im sure its safe. and yeah you use the same gallon mix untill its gone then up it 1/2 a tablespoon every new gallon mix


----------



## bustabus (May 7, 2009)

Thanks  . How does your PH react. Do you have any ph problems.
Oh what kind of soil are you using


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 7, 2009)

bustabus said:
			
		

> Thanks . How does your PH react. Do you have any ph problems.
> Oh what kind of soil are you using


 
i use foxfarms oceanforest as for ph i have never owned/used a ph meter i read somewhere before that ph doesnt really matter with organics my plants stay green only problem i have is not burning them with cheap cfl's


----------

